# ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼ Chrono



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James's ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼ arrived today. I've been thinking about an ÐžÐºÐµÐ°Ð½ or Ð¨Ð¢Ð£Ð ÐœÐÐÐ¡ÐšÐ˜â€‹Ð• recently, but this was such a good deal I couldn't resist. Cyrillic dial with an export movement.

With the original strap.










Now with a strap that's been waiting for a watch.










The guts.










Finally, the sticky-outy bits.:wink2:










Later,

William


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow what a difference a strap makes , thats some transformation :thumbsup:

cheers

Andy


----------



## nht (Sep 15, 2007)

I like it... It's the maktime version of old Aviator 1 by Poljot...

Congrats ! :good:










Pic by MarkDavey


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Must get me one of these... :drool:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

andyclient said:


> Wow what a difference a strap makes , thats some transformation :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Yes, that strap brightens it right up. I usually go with a black strap and black dial combo, but this seems to work nicely.

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Wow what a difference a strap makes , thats some transformation :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


+1 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

looks great !


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

This is a geniune question because Ive got two maktimes (missed the boat with poljot chrongraph) one has red pointer on minute counter,one has white, other than that identical, but what do you consider to be "export" about the movement? I bought two because I wanted one as a wearer the red, and the white (minute counter) has`nt been out of its wooden box! I really do love em!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The movement is labelled with the latin alphabet (English). Domestic products are labelled with cyrillic (Russian). 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one William :yes:

I`m Obviously not so keen on the strap :yucky: :thumbsdown:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one William :yes:
> 
> I`m Obviously not so keen on the strap :yucky: :thumbsdown:


Thanks Mach. James was drinking the day he listed this, and the price kept dropping.  When he hit the right price I couldn't say no. :lol:

I'm starting to agree with you on the leather straps (for different reasons I suspect), but I have a bag of them sitting around and use them when I can.

Later,

William


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great with both the brown and millitary strap. Good change mate.


----------

